# What shopping cart is this?



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Can someone tell me what shopping cart is being used here? everytshirt.com Thank u.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

At first glance, I'm guessing zencart.

With some mods, of course.


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> At first glance, I'm guessing zencart.
> 
> With some mods, of course.


How can you tell so quickly?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't know if I'm right or not. I'm sure others will jump in soon, though.

It's just the feel that I got from looking at the layout and the checkout process.


----------



## jamaspea (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.bvsoftware.com Right clicked and viewed source maybe half way through says poweredbybvcommerce5


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

StatusTees said:


> Can someone tell me what shopping cart is being used here? everytshirt.com Thank u.


Keep in mind also that you can make almost any cart look ANY way you want it to. It's usually a function of the web designer, not of the shopping cart.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

jamaspea said:


> ASP.NET Shopping Cart Software with search engine optimization (SEO). BV Software Shopping Cart Software Right clicked and viewed source maybe half way through says poweredbybvcommerce5


I tried that too, but got half-way down and gave up!

A little too soon, I guess.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I haven't even looked, but if they have a contact up link, just ask......
.


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Thanks all for your help. My main concern is to have a cart that can change shirts when a customer clicks on it how this one has as well as allow me to put inventory in for each size I offer instead of just an inventory for all stock of a particular item.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

StatusTees said:


> Thanks all for your help. My main concern is to have a cart that can change shirts when a customer clicks on it how this one has as well as allow me to put inventory in for each size I offer instead of just an inventory for all stock of a particular item.


Cubecart version 3 can do both of those, but it would require a couple of commercially available mods from cubecartforums.org


----------

